# Dendrobium jenkinsii



## Stone (Sep 27, 2012)

Does anyone NOT have trouble flowering this species? If you don't please tell me how you do it. I have 2 which grow like weeds but don't bloom. Same with lindelyi for that matter. I give them a dry rest each year. This year I gave them a dry cold rest. Still waiting.....


----------



## Paul Mc (Sep 27, 2012)

LOL... I just got this one and am confused on it's culture. It seems like it's not one that goes dormant entirely, but seems that it does want to be drier in the winter and can take temps into the low 40s. In interested in the responses you get on this!


----------



## fbrem (Sep 27, 2012)

I tried the normal dry/cool winter period for years until a fellow society member came in with a stunning plant. We asked her how she did it and she said that she watered it after it dried out regularly throughout the winter. Last year I tried the same, watered at least weekly with little to no fertilizer, and low and behold lots of blooms in the spring. whodathunkit!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 27, 2012)

Interesting. While mine haven't flowered like crazy, I do get flowers each year. I don't water them basically at all from December - February and they are kept cool with average temps around 10 C, but ranging between 5-15 degrees or so. Once they bud, I resume watering. Maybe I'll give them a bit more water this winter.


----------



## Paul Mc (Sep 27, 2012)

Mine is mounted so it's fairly dry by morning anyway. Guess I'll keep watering mindfully feeling the medium first each time.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 27, 2012)

I didn't stop watering mine last winter, and it bloomed for the first time for me. But I don't water as frequently in the winter as in the summer in general, like most people.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 27, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> I didn't stop watering mine last winter, and it bloomed for the first time for me. But I don't water as frequently in the winter as in the summer in general, like most people.



OK, then water it is!


----------



## Paul Mc (Sep 27, 2012)

I water all of my mounts in the morning during winter and don't water again. In the summer, I water them two to three times daily depending upon the heat. Is that watering schedule ok you think?


----------



## Stone (Sep 27, 2012)

Ah ha! It kind of makes sense that evergreen Dends. recieve more water than deciduous ones. I'll try this!! Thanks.


----------



## Cheyenne (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't have a answer but when I have a. Dendrobium culture question I call Roy from H&R in hawaii. He know alot about dens and is very nice and will answer your questions.


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 29, 2012)

If you water them I don't think you will get flowers... These two (lindleyi and jenkinsii) require a very long (about 5-6 months) without a drop of water, under cool conditions to force flowering, from what I have been told. The only lindleyi I have seen blooming in tropical conditions were forced in this manner. Well, in Australia, I suppose you could give them a list misting every now and then to prevent dehydration.


----------



## keithrs (Sep 29, 2012)

I talked to a gent from the society about how he flowers his plant. He said he holds water from Halloween to mid January(cold dry rest). Then soaks it to get flowers. Then mist when flowers spikes start.


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 30, 2012)

I grow mine hanging next to my C. violacea's: warm the whole year! But barely water it in winter (maybe every two weeks) and it blooms without problems...


----------



## keithrs (Sep 30, 2012)

So I ordered a Bakers sheet.... It said very high amounts of rain in summer(25 in. or 700 mm). Dew in winter(.5in or 5mm). Far more clear days in winter(increase light). Average highs are about 80 year round. Lows go from 60s down to 45-55 in winter. Low rainfall from Oct to Feb with one month transitions in and out of summer rainfall.


----------

